# E se avessimo un altra vita ...



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
"Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...

Non è necessario essere innamorati "dell'altro/a"...perchè li viene normale immaginarsi un altra vita.
Ma proprio persone che hanno fatto scattare questo. Magari solo per il tempo di un respiro...e senza troppe fisime emotive.


----------



## aristocat (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Volendo essere telegrafici.... Ti domandi questo ---> ti interroghi se fai bene a continuare a vivere insieme alla persona che è oggi al tuo fianco


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Volendo essere telegrafici.... Ti domandi questo ---> ti interroghi se fai bene a continuare a vivere insieme alla persona che è oggi al tuo fianco


No.
Il discorso era nato dall'altro mio interlocutore e visto che a me era capitato alcuni anni fa di fare un pensiero del genere con una persona con cui non c'era stato nulla...volevo semplicemente sapere se era capitato a qualcun altro


----------



## aristocat (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Il discorso era nato dall'altro mio interlocutore e visto che a me era capitato alcuni anni fa di fare un pensiero del genere con una persona con cui non c'era stato nulla...volevo semplicemente sapere se era capitato a qualcun altro


 Ma sì ma sì, per capitare capita... a me è capitato proprio ieri di chiedermelo su una persona che 10 anni fa reputavo attraente, adesso sono cresciuta e ho colto in lui degli aspetti che me l'hanno svalutato ... della serie: scampato pericolo


----------



## geko (5 Maggio 2012)

Intervengo con uno sclero personale, e forse un po' decontestualizzato, affermando che questo è veramente un thread del caxxo. 

Continuate pure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Intervengo con uno sclero personale, e forse un po' decontestualizzato, affermando che questo è veramente un thread del caxxo.
> 
> Continuate pure. :mrgreen:



Hai mangiato tarantole a colazione?
Strano...ti avevo lasciato i tuo solito caffè in cabina.....


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma sì ma sì, per capitare capita... a me è capitato proprio ieri di chiedermelo su una persona che 10 anni fa reputavo attraente, adesso sono cresciuta e ho colto in lui degli aspetti che me l'hanno svalutato ... della serie: scampato pericolo


Non è esattamente quello che ho chiesto.
Non parlo di svalutazioni dopo.
Parlo proprio di una cosa che ancora oggi potremmo dire incontrandolo/la. Si. Potrei provare a vivere un altra vita con lui o lei.

Parlo di una cosa molto più intensa.
Forse non mi sono spiegata bene prima


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Uhm...
No... senza innamoramento non mi è mai capitato...

Ma sì, ho pensato molto a come sarei stata diversa io, come sarebbero cambiati i miei percorsi evolutivi, con un altra persona.


----------



## geko (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è esattamente quello che ho chiesto.
> Non parlo di svalutazioni dopo.
> Parlo proprio di una cosa che ancora oggi potremmo dire incontrandolo/la. Si. Potrei provare a vivere un altra vita con lui o lei.
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegata benissimo invece. Parli di una sorta di 'rimpiantino' che, magari, ogni tanto ritorna.

Nessuna tarantola, il tuo caffé stamattina era pessimo e un'altra vita si scrive con l'apostrofo! 

Quanto sono acido stamattina. :mrgreen: Devo decisamente trombare di più.


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegata benissimo invece. Parli di una sorta di 'rimpiantino' che, magari, ogni tanto ritorna.
> 
> Nessuna tarantola, il tuo caffé stamattina era pessimo e un'altra vita si scrive con l'apostrofo!
> 
> Quanto sono acido stamattina. :mrgreen: Devo decisamente trombare di più.


Minchia! Mi fai quasi paura!!!

...hemmm...io ho problemi con apostrofi e accenti....li dimentico sempre....
Raflesia nohn ti fa bene, te lo dico. Troppo dura. Troppo so tutto io. Troppo algida regina delle nevi..hemm...pianeti, che muore ma non si spezza.

Senti...se proprio devi tradirmi...io voto per Meeme...:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia! Mi fai quasi paura!!!
> 
> ...hemmm...io ho problemi con apostrofi e accenti....li dimentico sempre....
> Raflesia nohn ti fa bene, te lo dico. Troppo dura. Troppo so tutto io. Troppo algida regina delle nevi..hemm...pianeti, che muore ma non si spezza.
> ...


Mi sa che tu da piccola ti concentravi troppo sulla gnocchezza di Harlock e ti perdevi la storia... Meeme ed io abbiamo già una specie di relazione... un amore platonico, se vogliamo, di quelli che poi fanno sorgere i dubbi e porre le domande di cui si parla in questo thread, no? Vedi come riesco a trasformare in un attimo la tua cretinite in pragmatismo? 

Regina delle nevi come Raflesia? :rotfl:Ma nooo!


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu da piccola ti concentravi troppo sulla gnocchezza di Harlock e ti perdevi la storia... *Meeme ed io abbiamo già una specie di relazione... un amore platonico, se vogliamo, di quelli che poi fanno sorgere i dubbi e porre le domande *di cui si parla in questo thread, no? Vedi come riesco a trasformare in un attimo la tua cretinite in pragmatismo?
> 
> Regina delle nevi come Raflesia? :rotfl:Ma nooo!


Adoro i messaggi subliminali....
Infatti conosco bene la storia di Harlock e Meeme.

Certo mi concentravo sulla figosità di Harlock ma...


----------



## geko (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Adoro i messaggi subliminali....
> Infatti conosco bene la storia di Harlock e Meeme.
> 
> Certo mi concentravo sulla figosità di Harlock ma...


No, ma che messaggi subliminali? non pensare di cavartela con così poco. Le cinghiate che ti do sono tutt'altro che platoniche! :mrgreen: 

Comunque io un po' Harlock lo capivo eh... Meeme era senza bocca... come si fa a fare sesso con una senza bocca? 

Fine Ot, dai. Che qui a cretinite siamo messi bene entrambi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


abbiamo un'altra vita ... la prossima. ma, forse, la domanda è: se potessimo ricominciare da capo, ora? per primo nascerei ricco. puoi dire quel che vuoi, ma in famiglia povero l'unico valore è quello interpersonale e alla fine quello non vale nulla perché si è comunque circondato da stronzi che non fanno altro che apprezzare il peggio di te. da ricco poi si ha una vita bella abbandonata dai genitori che sentendosi in perpetua colpa ti assecondano in tutti i tuoi capricci e se impari ad essere furbo, non devi lavorare per tutta la vita. poiché allora sei ricco, non devi preoccuparti di nulla in amicizia, perché comunque sia, non bisogna mai fidarsi troppo di nessuno. e già che ci siamo, nascerei donna e bella, perché così almeno non devo neanche pensare come con chi dove e quando scopare ... scegli e scopi. nessun legame fisso, una vita spensierata e furba fin quando dura. poi morte.


----------



## passante (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


mah, non so se rispondo, forse solo in parte, ma io penso ogni tanto a molte scelte che ho fatto e mi chiedo come sarebbe ora se... 
 se non mi fossi messo col mio compagno, se avessi continuato scindendo affetti e sesso... se non mi fossi dichiarato... mi fossi costruito una relazione con una donna... o più semplicemente se avessi continuato col mio lavoro di consulente... se io e il mio compagno ci fossimo trasferiti all'estero... se lo facessimo adesso... non ho rimpianti, ma la consapevolezza che ogni cosa scelta implica la rinuncia a delle altre, e ogni tanto sì, mi ci fermo a pensare. rispetto all'altro, invece, no, non ci torno quasi mai col pensiero anche perchè non ho mai pensato di costruire qualcosa con lui, francamente. non ci sono persone con cui mi chiedo come avrei vissuto, no.


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> abbiamo un'altra vita ... la prossima. ma, forse, la domanda è: se potessimo ricominciare da capo, ora? per primo nascerei ricco. puoi dire quel che vuoi, ma in famiglia povero l'unico valore è quello interpersonale e alla fine quello non vale nulla perché si è comunque circondato da stronzi che non fanno altro che apprezzare il peggio di te. da ricco poi si ha una vita bella abbandonata dai genitori che sentendosi in perpetua colpa ti assecondano in tutti i tuoi capricci e se impari ad essere furbo, non devi lavorare per tutta la vita. poiché allora sei ricco, non devi preoccuparti di nulla in amicizia, perché comunque sia, non bisogna mai fidarsi troppo di nessuno. e già che ci siamo, nascerei donna e bella, perché così almeno non devo neanche pensare come con chi dove e quando scopare ... scegli e scopi. nessun legame fisso, una vita spensierata e furba fin quando dura. poi morte.


....ma nooooooooooooo!!!!
La domanda era proprio mirata.
Non la vita che non va o le scelte.
No.
Ma c'è stata qualche persona che ti ha fatto pensare "Con lei...come sarebbe andata?"
Senza cambiare nulla della vita di adesso ed escludendo le scelte lavorative, di famiglia eccetera.
Solo la compagna o il compagno.
Tu e lei.


----------



## Quintina_ (5 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mah, non so se rispondo, forse solo in parte, ma io penso ogni tanto a molte scelte che ho fatto e mi chiedo come sarebbe ora se...
> se non mi fossi messo col mio compagno, se avessi continuato scindendo affetti e sesso... se non mi fossi dichiarato... mi fossi costruito una relazione con una donna... o più semplicemente se avessi continuato col mio lavoro di consulente... se io e il mio compagno ci fossimo trasferiti all'estero... se lo facessimo adesso... non ho rimpianti, ma la consapevolezza che ogni cosa scelta implica la rinuncia a delle altre, e ogni tanto sì, mi ci fermo a pensare. rispetto all'altro, invece, no, non ci torno quasi mai col pensiero anche perchè non ho mai pensato di costruire qualcosa con lui, francamente. non ci sono persone con cui mi chiedo come avrei vissuto, no.


nemmeno con me?


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> mah, non so se rispondo, forse solo in parte, ma io penso ogni tanto a molte scelte che ho fatto e mi chiedo come sarebbe ora se...
> se non mi fossi messo col mio compagno, se avessi continuato scindendo affetti e sesso... se non mi fossi dichiarato... mi fossi costruito una relazione con una donna... o più semplicemente se avessi continuato col mio lavoro di consulente... se io e il mio compagno ci fossimo trasferiti all'estero... se lo facessimo adesso... non ho rimpianti, ma la consapevolezza che ogni cosa scelta implica la rinuncia a delle altre, e ogni tanto sì, mi ci fermo a pensare. rispetto all'altro, invece, no, non ci torno quasi mai col pensiero anche perchè non ho mai pensato di costruire qualcosa con lui, francamente. non ci sono persone con cui mi chiedo come avrei vissuto, no.


Anche tu non hai risposto alla domanda.
Non parlo di scelte di vita.
Parlo solo ed esclusivamente di un altra persona, non di scelte di vita personali o lavorative.
Solo la persona.
E quello che sei.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2012)

Penso che sia quasi impossibile rispondere alla domanda.
Dipende poi molto dall'età a cui si pensa di porre il bivio.
Io sono con mia moglie da quando avevo 22 anni. Se allora mi fossi messo con chiunque altro, oggi sarei una persona diversa.
Di base no, certo, sarei sempre io, ma la vita diversa, le diverse esperienze, gli ambienti diversi avrebbero fatto di me qualcosa di molto differente.
Ed è pressoché impossibile dire "differente in che senso".
Se oggi mi mettessi con una persona diversa invece che continuare a stare con mia moglie o magari andarmene a stare da solo, beh, cambierei un poco, si, ma certamente moooooooooolto meno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....ma nooooooooooooo!!!!
> La domanda era proprio mirata.
> Non la vita che non va o le scelte.
> No.
> ...


non ho avuto altre scelte nella vita


----------



## Ultimo (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Con il tempo ho capito ma non accettato che l'amore romantico altro non è che, la convinzione di volerlo vivere. Ho dovuto fare una scelta prima di "scegliere" mia moglie. Quella scelta è stata data da tantissimi fattori, e quella donna che ancora oggi sento da ormai tre anni è rimasta single, quella donna con dei riccioli che dire fantastici è dire nulla che dire ha un fisico statuario è come sminuirla, e quel viso..quel viso..... chissà perchè è rimasta single lei così bella così sorridente e proveniente da una famiglia agiata e fantastica. Chissà se..... ma il chissà non esiste per una persona egocentrica orgogliosa e che ha stima di se in maniera esaltata ( parlo di me) Toglietemi anche per un solo istante la certezza che sono quello che sono per quello che è stato; e la mia distruzione è arrivata alla fine


----------



## passante (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche tu non hai risposto alla domanda.
> Non parlo di scelte di vita.
> Parlo solo ed esclusivamente di un altra persona, non di scelte di vita personali o lavorative.
> Solo la persona.
> E quello che sei.


tu mi stai disattenta, signorina  ho risposto con l'ultima frase: "non ci sono altre persone con cui mi chiedo come avrei vissuto".


----------



## passante (5 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> nemmeno con me?


con te me lo sarei chiesto, ma il katana mi ha un po' bloccato :scared:


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> tu mi stai disattenta, signorina  ho risposto con l'ultima frase: "non ci sono altre persone con cui mi chiedo come avrei vissuto".


ops..
chiedo venia...:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Me lo sono chiesto solo una volta. E mi è bastato a capire che è una cazzata.
A meno che non si abbia avuto a che fare con una relazione malata, alla fine più o meno tutto evolve allo stesso modo.
Routine, piccole gioie, noia, fantasie, tempo che passa inesorabilmente.

Hiro


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2012)

Si, uno se lo può ben chiedere, ma oltre un disegno estremamente vago e limitato a tempi molto brevi non può andare.
A meno che non cavalchi la fantasia, ma a quel punto vale tutto.
Quando me lo sono chiesto io la persona con la quale mi sono immaginato era talmente diversa da mia moglie che la mia vita sarebbe stata davvero totalmente su un altro registro, quindi come cavolo posso immaginare cosa avrei fatto e come sarei cambiato? Posso solo dire che avrei fatto altro e sarei stato influenzato da quello che facevo. Stop.

Magari, Tebina, se provi a descrivere più a fondo dove vuoi arrivare si può centrare meglio il bersaglio.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesto solo una volta. E mi è bastato a capire che è una cazzata.
> A meno che non si abbia avuto a che fare con una relazione malata, alla fine più o meno tutto evolve allo stesso modo.
> Routine, piccole gioie, noia, fantasie, tempo che passa inesorabilmente.
> 
> Hiro



Ma a parte l vita di coppia...

Io mi sono messa con un uomo molto insicuro, che -con il mio maledetto beneplacito e collaborazione diamine- mi ha affossato parecchio. Nel lavoro, nella socialità, nella vitalità.

Non riesco a non pensare, frequentando adesso altre persone, che un compagno sicuro e collaborativo mi avrebbe portato da tutt'altra parte. Magari non alla felicità da orsetti del cuore, magari mi sarei autodistrutta in altro modo, ma di certo la mia vita sarebbe stata molto diversa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...*per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi* con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


me lo sono chiesta praticamente per tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto
...come sarebbe stato l'aspetto materiale e concreto della mia vita, del tipo:

con questo avrei viaggiato di più
con quest'altro chissà a quante cene di lavoro avrei dovuto presenziare
con tizio avrei avuto tutte le domeniche pomeriggio libere perchè è un patito di calcio......

per il resto io non credo sarei cambiata punto


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> me lo sono chiesta praticamente per tutti gli uomini che ho conosciuto
> ...come sarebbe stato l'aspetto materiale e concreto della mia vita, del tipo:
> 
> con questo avrei viaggiato di più
> ...


Ma questo a "Matra già fatta".
Cosa, se invece fosse stato prima?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma a parte l vita di coppia...
> 
> Io mi sono messa con un uomo molto insicuro, che -con il mio maledetto beneplacito e collaborazione diamine- mi ha affossato parecchio. Nel lavoro, nella socialità, nella vitalità.
> 
> Non riesco a non pensare, frequentando adesso altre persone, che un compagno sicuro e collaborativo mi avrebbe portato da tutt'altra parte. Magari non alla felicità da orsetti del cuore, magari mi sarei autodistrutta in altro modo, ma di certo la mia vita sarebbe stata molto diversa.


Ecco, non parlavo di queste relazioni, infatti. Quelle sono fuori gara. Mi pareva di averlo scritto con chiarezza.

Hiro


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

*Il mio*

era un pensiero squisitamente "romantico fantasioso", senza alcuna base seria.
Forse la pioggia di oggi. Forse il fatto che sono in ufficio..Boh...
Mi è venuto in mente un uomo del mio passato, con cui assolutamente non c'è stato nulla se non un grande feeling.
Stavo già con Mattia  e il tipo era fidanzato.
Non l'ho conosciuto per lavoro ma per un mio, chiamiamolo hobby che Mattia nemmeno morto condividerebbe con me.
Con questo tizio ci trovavamo sempre a fare "turni" insieme di notte, in situazioni anche non belle e in luoghi pericolosi se vogliamo e abbiamo cominciato a sentirci una squadra.
Capirsi con un occhiata.
Capire se uno dei due era in difficoltà solo da un gesto.
Insomma...una cosa...incredibile.
E ovviamente ci piacevamo.
Ma io avevo promesso a Mattia di essere fedele.
E lui lo era di default.
Una notte, su basi assolutamente empiriche, mentre eravamo infreddoliti e bagnati come due pulcini (inverno e nevicava!) abbiamo cominciato a parlare in modo fantasioso su di noi.
C'erano anche altre persone quindi il tutto è stato davvero innocente.
Nemmeno la sua fidanzata condivideva con lui quella parte della sua vita e...
Ripeto.
Abbiamo parlato.
Ci siamo chiesti se quell'hobby che condividevamo ci avrebbe portato, se fossimo stati coppia, a una coppia diversa da come avevamo.
La risposta è stata si.
Se la nostra vita sarebbe stata molto diversa.
E di nuovo si.

Tutto molto in leggerezza.


Per inciso.
Non è successo nulla tra me e lui.
Nemmeno un bacio sulla guancia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe platonica :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tebe platonica :mrgreen:



'Sta cippa. 
















:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tebe platonica :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Davvero che tristezza!!!!
Per cosa poi!
Uff...e io che mi ero comportata così bene!!!!

Visto?
Essere fedeli non paga!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> 'Sta cippa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco...ma perchè nessuno mi crede?
Flap flap...ero fedele!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco...ma perchè nessuno mi crede?
> Flap flap...ero fedele!


Ma nooooo, non è che non ti credoooooo


----------



## Tebe (5 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma nooooo, non è che non ti credoooooo


Lo giuro sulla ex amante di Mattia!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo giuro sulla ex amante di Mattia!


Ok, hai annullato in una parola ogni mio dubbio :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## bubu (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è esattamente quello che ho chiesto.
> Non parlo di svalutazioni dopo.
> Parlo proprio di una cosa che ancora oggi potremmo dire incontrandolo/la. Si. Potrei provare a vivere un altra vita con lui o lei.
> Parlo di una cosa molto più intensa.
> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene prima


A me è capitato e capita alle volte (sempre con la stesssa persona). Lui è un carissimo amico, di quelli con cui stai bene e con cui puoi parlare di cose serie ocazzeggiare.
Spesso ho pensato che avrei voluto un uomo come lui, un uomo che mi rasserena e che mi aiuta spesso a ridimensionare i miei sbalzi emotivi.
È lui che mi ha accolta alle 5 del mattino quando ho scoperto di mio marito, lui ha asciugato le mie lacrime e mi ha aiutata, facendomi parlare, a capire cosa volevo fare.
Ci ho pensato anche oggi sai!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Non mi è mai successo questo pensiero.
Ma purtroppo mi è successo retroattivamente ed è stato molto disastroso.
Da cui...
Signore portami alla fine della vita con rimorsi da dilaniarmi l'anima, ma liberami, per favore, da ogni forma di rimpianto.

I rimpianti sono stati fatali per me.

Poi ho raccolto dati empirici, dalle mie amiche.

No Conte, con qualsiasi donna tu stia, la tua vita non cambierebbe di uno iota, ma le loro forse si, perchè tu vivi una vita sempre a prescindere da tutto e da tutti.

E finalmente ho capito cosa intendono quelle che dicono che io sono uno schiacciasassi.

Ohi...
Ho l'ansia di vivere.
E mi pare che il tempo sia sempre stato troppo breve.
Troppo breve per me...

Un domani chissà...mi rompe er cazzo.

Torno al motto del ribelle Jungeriano:
HIC ET NUNC.

Forse, ho amato solo una cosa nella vita: la mia vita.
E ho creduto di amare....

Ma mi piaccio troppo.


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....ma nooooooooooooo!!!!
> La domanda era proprio mirata.
> Non la vita che non va o le scelte.
> No.
> ...


si, c'è stata e c'è ancora....ce lo diciamo sempre;
probabilmente lui è "la mia metà della mela" ma le circostanze della vita in un modo o nell'altro ci hanno sempre tenuto "lontani" 
però ci siamo sempre l'uno per l'altra in ogni minuto del giorno e della notte


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, c'è stata e c'è ancora....ce lo diciamo sempre;
> probabilmente lui è "la mia metà della mela" ma le circostanze della vita in un modo o nell'altro ci hanno sempre tenuto "lontani"
> però ci siamo sempre l'uno per l'altra in ogni minuto del giorno e della notte


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


lo so tebina...ma non si può fare....


----------



## Carola (7 Maggio 2012)

però ci siamo sempre l'uno per l'altra in ogni minuto del giorno e della notte[/QUOTE]

Per me è diventato questo
Con altro
Non posso dire di più ma è così adesso
Anche senza vedersi
Se ho bisogno c’è e si fa in 4 
Io per lui
Per lui x saperlo felice farei di tutto


----------



## Simy (7 Maggio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> però ci siamo sempre l'uno per l'altra in ogni minuto del giorno e della notte


Per me è diventato questo
Con altro
Non posso dire di più ma è così adesso
Anche senza vedersi
Se ho bisogno c’è e si fa in 4 
Io per lui
Per lui x saperlo felice farei di tutto[/QUOTE]

LO CAPISCO...ma è un rapporto diverso...tra me e lui non c'è mai stata "intimità" ci siamo andati vicini molte volte ma non siamo mai andati oltre


----------



## blu (7 Maggio 2012)

*E perche' dovrei pensarci??? Hahhaaaa scherzo he...*

Ma non ci penso,onestamente non mi interessa ;-)

Non trovo stimolante il pensiero del "se fosse stato" e del "se avessi fatto"...
Semplicemente vado avanti e talvolta spesso(potrei dire sempre) dimentico anche gli errori;che errori poi non considero;fatti...

Vabe' che rallegriamo un po' il salotto;a chi piace saltare come piace a me ;-):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSTHMxBttlU


Fate i bravi !
ciao da blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Pochi mesi prima di conoscere mio marito conobbi un ragazzo, di qualche anno più grande di me. Lui si innamorò, per me era solo un ragazzo che mi faceva sentire bene, poi tra noi c'erano centinaia di chilometri... che lui si faceva, due volte alla settimana, per venirmi a trovare, mi chiamava tutti i giorni e io a dire che non volevo una storia, nessun tipo di impegno. E davvero non  volevo, poi lui... era immensamente ricco. E questo per me era, potrà sembrare stupido, un problema. Mi propose di passare qualche giorno con lui e i suoi, perchè ci conoscessimo. Io dissi che ci volevo pensare, che non me la sentivo di conoscere la sua famiglia, che non mi volevo legare, che gli avrei dato una risposta dopo le ferie. Poi incontrai mio marito, tutti e due senza una lira, giravamo col suo motorino scassato, ci divertivamo con niente, quello che avevamo lo dividevamo, mi ritrovai a innamorarmi senza volerlo. Chiamai l'altro ragazzo e gli raccontai tutto, lui continuò a farsi sentire per anni, discretamente, con leggerezza,mi raccontava della sua vita, mi chiedeva della mia, mi diceva che non riusciva a dimenticarmi. Quando mi trasferii non lo chiamai per dargli il nuovo numero. A volte ho pensato che forse, se non avessi conosciuto mio marito, forse prima o poi avrei ceduto alle sue richieste e ho provato ad immaginare la mia vita con lui, ma non sono mai riuscita ad immaginarmi felice.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa parlavo con un forumista e la frase più o meno è stata questa.
> "Poi nella vita incontri persone che ti fanno per un attimo pensare a "Come sarebbe stato con lei/lui?".
> Senza nulla togliere a questa di vita, alla persona che sta al nostro fianco, senza rinnegare nulla...solo un pensiero e la voglia di pensarci...per arrivare a capire come saremmo cambiati noi con altro al fianco...Se davvero sarebbe cambiato qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Io non ho mai incontrato qualcuno che mi facesse pensare a come sarebbe stata una vita con lui. Mi sono presa delle cotte adolescenziali, questo sì. Ma non ho mai incontrato un uomo solido tanto da immaginarlo come mio compagno di vita e padre dei miei figli.

Detto questo, posso dire che per quanto abbia un legame profondissimo con mio marito e lo reputi l'unico compagno attualmente possibile per me, sono convinta che nemmeno lui sia il mio compagno ideale. E' una persona terribilmente fragile e spesso nella mia vita ho desiderato un uomo forte, qualcuno che mi prendesse per mano ogni tanto, che sdrammatizzasse, che vivesse con più leggerezza i dolori della vita, che mi sostenesse di più coi figli... ecco, mi è capitato di pensare a un compagno ideale. Incontrarlo? Mai. Se lo incontrassi credo che farei di tutto per averlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho mai incontrato qualcuno che mi facesse pensare a come sarebbe stata una vita con lui. Mi sono presa delle cotte adolescenziali, questo sì. Ma non ho mai incontrato un uomo solido tanto da immaginarlo come mio compagno di vita e padre dei miei figli.
> 
> Detto questo, posso dire che per quanto abbia un legame profondissimo con mio marito e lo reputi l'unico compagno attualmente possibile per me, sono convinta che nemmeno lui sia il mio compagno ideale. E' una persona terribilmente fragile e spesso nella mia vita ho desiderato un uomo forte, qualcuno che mi prendesse per mano ogni tanto, che sdrammatizzasse, che vivesse con più leggerezza i dolori della vita, che mi sostenesse di più coi figli... ecco, mi è capitato di pensare a un compagno ideale. Incontrarlo? Mai. Se lo incontrassi credo che farei di tutto per averlo.


Ma tu poi riusciresti ad essere ancora te stessa con un uomo diverso? Voglio dire... con i loro pregi, i loro difetti, i nostri mariti si sono modellati a noi e noi a loro, e dato che la persona ideale è appunto ideale, non sarebbe alto il rischio che per stare con quel compagno ideale dovremmo essere ideali anche noi?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma tu poi riusciresti ad essere ancora te stessa con un uomo diverso? Voglio dire... con i loro pregi, i loro difetti, i nostri mariti si sono modellati a noi e noi a loro, e dato che la persona ideale è appunto ideale, non sarebbe alto il rischio che per stare con quel compagno ideale dovremmo essere ideali anche noi?


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

io sarei disposto se potessi (e non posso) a farmi una vita con una donna del passato. L'unico rimpianto che ho. Per il resto mai lasciato niente di intentato


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma tu poi riusciresti ad essere ancora te stessa con un uomo diverso? Voglio dire... con i loro pregi, i loro difetti, i nostri mariti si sono modellati a noi e noi a loro, e dato che la persona ideale è appunto ideale, non sarebbe alto il rischio che per stare con quel compagno ideale dovremmo essere ideali anche noi?


Sarebbe dura, certo, ricominciare. Tanto dura che molte persone sposate, pur incontrando fuori dal matrimonio i compagni della loro vita, li lasciano andare. Perchè è faticoso, è una strada piena di incognite. Ma io non so se riuscirei a vivere nel mio matrimonio sapendo che desidero un altro uomo come compagno.

Per il resto... so bene che il compagno ideale non esiste. Ma se considero la storia del mio matrimonio, ben prima di sapere di essere stata tradita diverse volte, rivedo una storia in cui mi sono rifugiata, in cui ho cercato di difendermi dalla mia paura di vivere. Una storia nata dalla mia insicurezza e dalla mia sfiducia nei confronti degli uomini.
Per questo, nonostante stimi e apprezzi moltissimo mio marito da molti punti di vista, ho l'impressione che per la donna che sono oggi forse sarebbe più adatto un uomo diverso.
Ma alla fine sono pensieri senza capo nè coda sai... sono riflessioni che non portano a niente.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sarebbe dura, certo, ricominciare. Tanto dura che molte persone sposate, pur incontrando fuori dal matrimonio i compagni della loro vita, li lasciano andare. Perchè è faticoso, è una strada piena di incognite. Ma io non so se riuscirei a vivere nel mio matrimonio sapendo che desidero un altro uomo come compagno.
> 
> Per il resto... so bene che il compagno ideale non esiste. Ma se considero la storia del mio matrimonio, ben prima di sapere di essere stata tradita diverse volte, rivedo una storia in cui mi sono rifugiata, in cui ho cercato di difendermi dalla mia paura di vivere. Una storia nata dalla mia insicurezza e dalla mia sfiducia nei confronti degli uomini.
> Per questo, nonostante stimi e apprezzi moltissimo mio marito da molti punti di vista, *ho l'impressione che per la donna che sono oggi forse sarebbe più adatto un uomo diverso.*
> Ma alla fine sono pensieri senza capo nè coda sai... sono riflessioni che non portano a niente.


non sono dei calcoli questi? non credo che si possa fare dei calcoli in questi frangenti...


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non sono dei calcoli questi? non credo che si possa fare dei calcoli in questi frangenti...


I miei non sono calcoli. Sono pensieri che nascono da tante sensazioni diverse. Sono due anni che mi siedo sulla poltrona di una psicologa e 9 volte su 10 durante la seduta si parla di separazione. E ogni volta esco da lì trascinandomi per due giorni un senso di malinconia profonda.

Sono considerazioni sofferte le mie. Posso essere considerata incoerente, instabile, confusa... ma calcolatrice mai. Non esiste proprio.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> I miei non sono calcoli. Sono pensieri che nascono da tante sensazioni diverse. Sono due anni che mi siedo sulla poltrona di una psicologa e 9 volte su 10 durante la seduta si parla di separazione. E ogni volta esco da lì trascinandomi per due giorni un senso di malinconia profonda.
> 
> Sono considerazioni sofferte le mie. Posso essere considerata incoerente, instabile, confusa... ma calcolatrice mai. Non esiste proprio.


ok. non volevo dirti che sei una calcolatrice. mi spiego meglio. a volte posso scrivere con l'accetta. intendo che magari cerchi di razionalizzare ciò che razionalizzabile non è. capisco che ci si possa sentire persi e avere un aluce di razionalità che ci guida può fare sentire più sicuri. ma, a mio parere, questo è un campo in cui se si cerca di razionalizzare si perde in naturalezza e spontaneità. che poi non si debba sfociare nell'autolesionismo o masochismo è ovvio, ma nella "normalità" razionalizzare proprio no. spero di essermi spiegato meglio


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ok. non volevo dirti che sei una calcolatrice. mi spiego meglio. a volte posso scrivere con l'accetta. intendo che magari cerchi di razionalizzare ciò che razionalizzabile non è. capisco che ci si possa sentire persi e avere un aluce di razionalità che ci guida può fare sentire più sicuri. ma, a mio parere, questo è un campo in cui se si cerca di razionalizzare si perde in naturalezza e spontaneità. che poi non si debba sfociare nell'autolesionismo o masochismo è ovvio, ma nella "normalità" razionalizzare proprio no. spero di essermi spiegato meglio


Capito. E' vero che io ho la tendenza ad essere molto auto-analitica. D'altra parte è da quando avevo diciannove anni che frequento psicoterapeute e ormai ho interiorizzato questo modo di procedere.
Però tieni presente che quando scrivo, soprattutto qui, questa mia tendenza si amplifica. In realtà ho riportato davvero sensazioni profonde, pensieri che si rincorrono e stati d'animo altalenanti... solo che scritti nero su bianco capisco che possano sembrare un eccesso di razionalità.

E' difficile spiegare quello che provo per mio marito. Io sono cresciuta con lui. Ci vogliamo un bene dell'anima, abbiamo moltissime passioni in comune, gli stessi gusti, le stesse idee, lo stesso modo di intendere la vita...però, per un serie di cambiamenti nostri individuali, la nostra coppia non funziona più come prima. E io sono nella fase in cui mi interrogo sul perchè stiamo insieme, su quello che voglio da questo rapporto...e soprattutto mi sento totalmente incapace di amare. Queste le sensazioni. Poi, partendo da qui, allora sì, rifletto e analizzo.

Ma ti dirò che tutto questo pensare non mi ha portata molto lontano fino ad ora.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capito. E' vero che io ho la tendenza ad essere molto auto-analitica. D'altra parte è da quando avevo diciannove anni che frequento psicoterapeute e ormai ho interiorizzato questo modo di procedere.
> Però tieni presente che quando scrivo, soprattutto qui, questa mia tendenza si amplifica. In realtà ho riportato davvero sensazioni profonde, pensieri che si rincorrono e stati d'animo altalenanti... solo che scritti nero su bianco capisco che possano sembrare un eccesso di razionalità.
> 
> E' difficile spiegare quello che provo per mio marito. Io sono cresciuta con lui. Ci vogliamo un bene dell'anima, abbiamo moltissime passioni in comune, gli stessi gusti, le stesse idee, lo stesso modo di intendere la vita...però, per un serie di cambiamenti nostri individuali, la nostra coppia non funziona più come prima. E io sono nella fase in cui mi interrogo sul perchè stiamo insieme, su quello che voglio da questo rapporto...e soprattutto mi sento totalmente incapace di amare. Queste le sensazioni. Poi, partendo da qui, allora sì, rifletto e analizzo.
> ...


 Mi sembra la frase giusta a chiosa di tutto il discorso. e non è ironia. Penso che si debba cominciare a pensare solo quando ci sono avvisaglie di una possibile o probabile sofferenza. per il resto, navigare a vista.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Mi sembra la frase giusta a chiosa di tutto il discorso. e non è ironia. Penso che si debba cominciare a pensare solo quando ci sono avvisaglie di una possibile o probabile sofferenza. per il resto, navigare a vista.


Vorrei che questa tua praticità fosse almeno un po' contagiosa 

Riconosco che a volte mi servirebbe.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vorrei che questa tua praticità fosse almeno un po' contagiosa
> 
> Riconosco che a volte mi servirebbe.


Ma solo in questo campo, eh?


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ma solo in questo campo, eh?


No! Perchè?

In tutti i campi.

Io manco totalmente di senso pratico. E' uno dei miei difetti.


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No! Perchè?
> 
> In tutti i campi.
> 
> Io manco totalmente di senso pratico. E' uno dei miei difetti.


Forse ho capito male. io intendevo usare l'istinto. se tu lo chiami senso pratico allora si. ma non credo che siano la stessa cosa.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male. io intendevo usare l'istinto. se tu lo chiami senso pratico allora si. ma non credo che siano la stessa cosa.


Vabbè. Chiamiamola 'capacità di non farsi troppe seghe mentali'


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè. Chiamiamola 'capacità di non farsi troppe seghe mentali'


non volevo scriverlo ma è questo!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ci ho messo un pò di tempo prima di rispondere a questo 3d!!A me è accaduto qualcosa di diverso.....forse peggio!!Mettermi nella condizione di esser lasciato dal primo amore e per orgoglio non esser tornato da lei nel giusto modo, aspettando un suo ritorno....ed entrambi abbiam pensato bene di iniziare una guerra lunga 15 anni....!Ecco ho sempre avuto la sensazione di aver forzato il destino.....che non era quella la mia vita....dovevo continuare quella storia fino alla naturale fine.......!Tantè che tutte le storie avute negli anni son finite male si a me che a lei...!!é non è stato piacevole convivere con il suo fantasma....abitando nello stesso quartiere potete immaginare......anzi non potete immaginare....!!Poi ho deciso di affrontarla,di chiedere scusa per tante cose sbagliate....e le cose son cambiate....da quel momento ho fatto pace con tutto e in generale con la vita.....!!!Lei?Bè è sempre lì.....una presenza molto discreta....e lì...c'è sempre.....un fantasma che quando vuole si materializza....forse per caso forse no....con le sue mezze verita e le sue mezze bugie....!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

*Che storia Oscuro...*

Io non amo chiudere lasciando in sospeso,onestamento non amo lasciar in sospeso le cose in generale,mi da rabbia mi innervosisce lasciandomi dentro un mostro piccolo che lavora lavora.
Quando chiudo svuoto il sacco e le palle con gentilezza cercando di essere adorabile ;-)
Ho sempre chiuso in ottimi rapporti anche se spesso nella vita ho incontrato gente che chiudeva con me.
Non sono uno che sta li ad inacidirsi il fegato mi da fastidio assai!

e poi..........................

MI SONO PENTITA...
HO UN UNICO RIMPIANTO...
TI AMO...
SENZA DI TE...
BLA BLA BLA BLA BLI

Ma essendo odiosamente amabile e seguendo il destino e fidandomi di lui ero gia' partito per nuovi orrizzonti.
Onestamente sono veramente contento di cio' che ho seguito nel bene e nel male!!!



blu


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Si*

Ero piccolo è arrogante......!!Adesso tiro fuori tutto...tranna che al mio fantasma!!!


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci ho messo un pò di tempo prima di rispondere a questo 3d!!A me è accaduto qualcosa di diverso.....forse peggio!!Mettermi nella condizione di esser lasciato dal primo amore e per orgoglio non esser tornato da lei nel giusto modo, aspettando un suo ritorno....ed entrambi abbiam pensato bene di iniziare una guerra lunga 15 anni....!Ecco ho sempre avuto la sensazione di aver forzato il destino.....che non era quella la mia vita....dovevo continuare quella storia fino alla naturale fine.......!Tantè che tutte le storie avute negli anni son finite male si a me che a lei...!!é non è stato piacevole convivere con il suo fantasma....abitando nello stesso quartiere potete immaginare......anzi non potete immaginare....!!Poi ho deciso di affrontarla,di chiedere scusa per tante cose sbagliate....e le cose son cambiate....da quel momento ho fatto pace con tutto e in generale con la vita.....!!!Lei?Bè è sempre lì.....una presenza molto discreta....e lì...c'è sempre.....un fantasma che quando vuole si materializza....forse per caso forse no....con le sue mezze verita e le sue mezze bugie....!!!


E' una storia...triste Oscù...


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Posso esser sincero?Non è solo triste.....parecchio di più.....!Adesso ci siam incontrati due mesi fà....non saprei se per caso o no...stiamo li a dire frasi di circostanza...e qualcosa in più.....ho la mia vita lei la sua....ci guardiamo come due acerrimi che si son stretti la mano..... che non avranno mai il coraggio di dirsi che era una guerra spinta da forti sentimenti......!!!!


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso esser sincero?Non è solo triste.....parecchio di più.....!Adesso ci siam incontrati due mesi fà....non saprei se per caso o no...stiamo li a dire frasi di circostanza...e qualcosa in più.....ho la mia vita lei la sua....ci guardiamo come due acerrimi che si son stretti la mano..... che non avranno mai il coraggio di dirsi che era una guerra spinta da forti sentimenti......!!!!




Ogni volta che vedo i danni che fa l'orgoglio mi intristisco di brutto.
Perchè io non lo sono a prescindere.
Ho i miei valori, le mie idee e le porto aventi ma faccio tranquillamente il primo passo anche se potrei avere ragione.
Poi solo dopo, chiudo porte...

Non la stai vivendo bene eh?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso esser sincero?Non è solo triste.....parecchio di più.....!Adesso ci siam incontrati due mesi fà....non saprei se per caso o no...stiamo li a dire frasi di circostanza...e qualcosa in più.....ho la mia vita lei la sua....ci guardiamo come due acerrimi che si son stretti la mano..... che non avranno mai il coraggio di dirsi che era una guerra spinta da forti sentimenti......!!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Eh*

Viverla bene?Bho...diciamo che son contento, mi son riscattato moralmente..adesso riesco a farla ridere.....riesce anche a fare piccole ammissioni....eravamo due bimbi adesso siam un uomo ed una donna.....forse non si aspettava neanche che sarei arrivato ad essere un certo tipo di uomo ed è incuriosita....!!!!Ci siam rimasti comunque dentro...la vita è andata avanti...non aspetta nessuno.....!Comunque ho ridotto tutto in due righe ma ho fatto un gran casino...purtroppo!!!


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Viverla bene?Bho...diciamo che son contento, mi son riscattato moralmente..adesso riesco a farla ridere.....riesce anche a fare piccole ammissioni....eravamo due bimbi adesso siam un uomo ed una donna.....forse non si aspettava neanche che sarei arrivato ad essere un certo tipo di uomo ed è incuriosita....!!!!Ci siam rimasti comunque dentro...la vita è andata avanti...non aspetta nessuno.....!Comunque ho ridotto tutto in due righe ma ho fatto un gran casino...purtroppo!!!


Guarda...pur non essendo un abbracciosa ti stritolerei in questo momento, con le mie braccina rachitiche.




Ok ok
:bleah:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Ecco traslasciano le conseguenze.....!Son anaffettivo,non sono romantico,non troppo dolce.....ho lasciato tutto a lei....!Tebe tebe.....pensavate di oscuro..fosse solo un cazzaro......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco traslasciano le conseguenze.....!Son anaffettivo,non sono romantico,non troppo dolce.....ho lasciato tutto a lei....!Tebe tebe.....pensavate di oscuro..fosse solo un cazzaro......!!:rotfl:


No no. Non ho mai pensato tu fossi un cazzaro, solo troppo rigido e anche un pò rompicoglioni ma non mi eri antipatico.
Però Oscuro devo dirti una cosa. 
Io sono qui da pochi mesi ma hai fatto un cambiamento, in meglio, davvero eclatante.
Sembri più...leggero nelle tue cose. Anzi. Molto più leggero.
E il tuo sarcasmo è...da flap flap.


Oscuro...cosa ci nascondi?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Non ho mai pensato tu fossi un cazzaro, solo troppo rigido e anche un pò rompicoglioni ma non mi eri antipatico.
> Però Oscuro devo dirti una cosa.
> Io sono qui da pochi mesi ma hai fatto un cambiamento, in meglio, davvero eclatante.
> Sembri più...leggero nelle tue cose. Anzi. Molto più leggero.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco traslasciano le conseguenze.....!Son anaffettivo,non sono romantico,non troppo dolce.....ho lasciato tutto a lei....!Tebe tebe.....pensavate di oscuro..fosse solo un cazzaro......!!:rotfl:


Oscu' meglio rimorsi che rimpianti...

(scusa sto in digestione...)

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Oscu' meglio rimorsi che rimpianti...
> 
> (scusa sto in digestione...)
> 
> ahahahah


Guarda che pure tu sei diventato meno rude eh?
La verità fa male però è così.
(ecco...adesso scateno la belva...:scared


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Tebe*

Nulla tebe....non nascondo nulla.!!In primis sono molto rigido con me stesso.....son diretto, forse troppo,son un uomo tormentato....i miei scheletri nell'armadio,i miei fantasmi,una profondità di pensiero che non incontra il gradimento delle persone che ho intorno,ma non nascondo nulla.....!Ho solo mostrato in un ambiente virtuale più congeniale una parte di me......!Tebe con le donne son stato molto fortunato in termini di flap flap.....mi è mancato l'amore....ma ognuno di noi ha un karma.....ho imparato a convivere anche con il mio lato oscuro.....!!Poi a dirla tutta ho simpatia e stima per simy,sompatia per te,per sole,per sbriciolata,farfalla,annuccia,pure minerva pensa tu.....nessun cambiamento....!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy non saprei cosa è meglio....ma non riesco a descrivervi con quali occhi mi guarda e suoi sorrisi...vabbè lasciam stare dai!!!


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda che pure tu sei diventato meno rude eh?
> La verità fa male però è così.
> (ecco...adesso scateno la belva...:scared


e' una tua percezione finalmente scevra da pregiudizi...

purtroppo con certi la terapia e' necessaria e qualcuno deve fare il lavoro sporco...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' una tua percezione finalmente scevra da pregiudizi...
> 
> purtroppo con certi la terapia e' necessaria e qualcuno deve fare il lavoro sporco...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Non penso di avere avuto pregiudizi con te.
Anzi...non  mi sono mai sentita offesa da te e credo nemmeno tu da me.
Flap flap


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy non saprei cosa è meglio....ma non riesco a descrivervi con quali occhi mi guarda e suoi sorrisi...vabbè lasciam stare dai!!!


....bè se siete disposti a rimettere in discussione le vostre vite.....


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy non saprei cosa è meglio....ma non riesco a descrivervi con quali occhi mi guarda e suoi sorrisi...vabbè lasciam stare dai!!!


Io sono per giocarsi sempre le partite fino in fondo ed infatti se tu l'avessi giocata, non saresti stato ben 15 anni a macerarti di rimpianti...

magari ti andava di culo e la vostra rotta puntava sulle nozze di diamante...

pero' se non compri la schedina e' molto difficile vincere...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non penso di avere avuto pregiudizi con te.
> Anzi...non  mi sono mai sentita offesa da te e credo nemmeno tu da me.
> Flap flap


scchhhh non lo dire perche' qua i cazzoni sostengono che offendo gratuitamente ed indiscriminatamente tutti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scchhhh non lo dire perche' qua i cazzoni sostengono che offendo gratuitamente ed indiscriminatamente tutti...
> 
> ahahahahahah


:scared:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

No simy.....non si può rimescolare tutto per il ricordo di qualcuno e qualcosa.....!C'è uno spazio per lei....una presenza discreta se vorrà...nulla più nulla meno.....!!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No simy.....non si può rimescolare tutto per il ricordo di qualcuno e qualcosa.....!C'è uno spazio per lei....una presenza discreta se vorrà...nulla più nulla meno.....!!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma con stermy ci siam fatti una guerra mitica.....!Adesso gli brucia tanto ammettere che ha stima per un pulotto.....ma io so che è così.....!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Tranquilla come segretaria ho te....sei più rassicurante...!!:mrgreen:


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No simy.....non si può rimescolare tutto per il ricordo di qualcuno e qualcosa.....!C'è uno spazio per lei....una presenza discreta se vorrà...nulla più nulla meno.....!!



Puoi riutilizzare questo ricordo per le tue storie future...le ragazze si affezionano a storie così...anche le peggiori (scusa Tebe ma anche tu volevi abbracciare oscuro ).
E risvegliare la sindrome da crocerossina di una donna è uno dei segreti per conquistarla. 
:-D


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla come segretaria ho te....sei più rassicurante...!!:mrgreen:


ma lo sai che io ti voglio bene 
:bacio:


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma con stermy ci siam fatti una guerra mitica.....!Adesso gli brucia tanto ammettere che ha stima per un pulotto.....ma io so che è così.....!!


le prese per il culo erano indirizzate all'involucro addobbato da servo del sistema...ahahahah

l'interno stava a te farlo emergere....

certo che se ripenso al film Diaz, me rimangio tutto e sfankulo senza fa' distinzioni...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> Puoi riutilizzare questo ricordo per le tue storie future...le ragazze si affezionano a storie così...anche le peggiori (scusa Tebe ma anche tu volevi abbracciare oscuro ).
> *E risvegliare la sindrome da crocerossina di una donna è uno dei segreti per conquistarla.*
> :-D


Per circa 5 minuti, poi Tebina ti affoga in una vasca per mettere fine alla tua triste esistenza.

p.s sono una da testamento biologico, quindi occhio.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Scrittore*

Mi è sempre piaciuto conquistare le donne per lo stronzo che sono,per ciò che sono,ho sempre mostrato più o meno chiaramente quello che sono dando la possibiltà di una scelta vera.....!Mi piace credere che questo modo di essere paghi  più di qualsiasi strategia.......!!!A me è andata così......!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*stermy*

Dietro una qualsiasi divisa...c'è sempre una persona.....sempre!!!


----------



## scrittore (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è sempre piaciuto conquistare le donne per lo stronzo che sono,per ciò che sono,ho sempre mostrato più o meno chiaramente quello che sono dando la possibiltà di una scelta vera.....!Mi piace credere che questo modo di essere paghi  più di qualsiasi strategia.......!!!A me è andata così......!!!


Non lo metto assolutamente in dubbio. 
A volte si scrivono stronzate cosi, perchè si è leggeri. Magari in pausa. 
A volte poi si leggono gli effetti che provocano certe stronzate...e i più sensibili magari rispondono scusandosi perchè non volevano affatto far del male a nessuno ;-)


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dietro una qualsiasi divisa...c'è sempre una persona.....sempre!!!


Oscu' nessuno lo ha mai messo in dubbio e' solo che se la totalita' fosse alla Fournier, sarebbe meglio per tutti e per voi per primi...

quindi so' i corretti come te che devono cioncare le merde dall'interno perche' rovinano tutto il cucuzzaro.....


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Scrittore*

Sai cosa mi fa più male?aver capito quanto male ho fatto ad una persona che amavo.....aver spento i suoi sorrisi,i suoi sogni,d'accordo è stata anche colpa sua,eravamo giovani e impertinenti....così ogni volta gli rifaccio le scuse.....!!Vederla sorridere....alle mie battute....è una bella gratificazione....!Si può esser migliori se si pensa che c'è ogni giorno da imparare!!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Stermy....io son corretto per me....è il mio modo di essere....ma non è questione di cionkare....e questione di dare a questo paese una cultura e dei valori diversi....!Certa gente dietro una divisa si difende.....e non sarebbe mai dovuta far parte delle forze dell'ordine!!!!


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi fa più male?aver capito quanto male ho fatto ad una persona che amavo.....aver spento i suoi sorrisi,i suoi sogni,d'accordo è stata anche colpa sua,eravamo giovani e impertinenti....così ogni volta gli rifaccio le scuse.....!!Vederla sorridere....alle mie battute....è una bella gratificazione....!Si può esser migliori se si pensa che c'è ogni giorno da imparare!!!!


non per spegnere un qualcosa ma solo per ricordarti che il cervello per proteggersi, col tempo ricorda di piu' le cose piacevoli che le spiacevoli...

ok vai avanti...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy....io son corretto per me....è il mio modo di essere....ma non è questione di cionkare....e questione di dare a questo paese una cultura e dei valori diversi....!Certa gente dietro una divisa si difende.....e non sarebbe mai dovuta far parte delle forze dell'ordine!!!!


letto firmato e sottoscritto...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Bè il mio cervello funziona male....ricorda le cose spiacevoli...cazzo che cervello oscuro!!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè il mio cervello funziona male....ricorda le cose spiacevoli...*cazzo che cervello oscuro*!!


bè scusa uno che in bici senza sella tanto normale non è ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè il mio cervello funziona male....ricorda le cose spiacevoli...cazzo che cervello oscuro!!


mi sembra di capire che nel bilancio siano di piu' le cose spiacevoli che ricordi fatte da te rispetto a quelle fatte da lei...

me sa che siccome e' rimasta una storia non conclusa, tendi molto ad idealizzare il ricordo ed avendola ancora davanti agli occhi, sta roba si autoalimenta sempre di piu' fino a ri-innamorarsi dell'idealizzazione...

per me, se per assurdo avessi la possibilita' di riprovarci, nun resisteresti un mese...

io na' settimana...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Ci credi che ricordo le mie cose spiacevoli perchè son duro con me stesso?Ricordo anche le sue di cose sbagliate....ma a 15 anni che cosa vuoi imputargli?Credimi se anche potessi non ci proverei.....ucciderei un illusione.....a me piaceva ciò che era...oggi è un'altra persona che io non conosco....!No ,non ci proverei....io non ci provo mai!!!


----------



## geko (9 Maggio 2012)

Oscuro, io ho avuto un rapporto conflittuale con una ragazza per 14 anni: dalla prima elementare all'ultimo anno delle superiori (sempre in classe insieme), ci siamo odiati e fatti cose bruttissime già da bambini eh, a 6 anni c'era quest'odio mortale... tipo Voldermort e Harry Potter, per intenderci. Mi ha fatto cose cattivissime negli anni, ci boicottavamo a vicenda e una volta mi ha pure picchiato selvaggiamente nel corridoio della scuola, davanti a tutto il mondo praticamente. L'ultimo anno per qualche mese i nostri rapporti sono migliorati, non siamo diventati 'amici', ma abbiamo cominciato a comportarci civilmente l'uno con l'altra, lei aveva addirittura preso a confidarsi con me... ma è durata poco, siamo ritornati al solito odio. Dopo la scuola più niente.
Un anno dopo ci siamo rivisti alla cena di classe, lei era incattivita più che mai... come se per tutto quel tempo in cui non ci eravamo visti non avesse fatto altro che incazzarsi ancora di più con me... Mah, tanto normale non era eh.  Ricordo che quella sera mi chiese (visto che lei non aveva la macchina e casa sua mi era di passaggio) di riaccompagnarla ed io davanti a tutti risposi 'No. Arrangiati'. Alla fine della cena le dissi 'ti do 30 secondi esatti per salire in macchina altrimenti me ne vado'. Quella sera finalmente si trombò! :mrgreen: È stato liberatorio, una specie di vendetta da parte di entrambi, come se entrambi avessimo trovato la pace. Da allora non l'ho più rivista, forse tutti quegli anni di litigi erano soltanto attrazione repressa... a volte ti prende male eh.  Sono ragazzate.


----------



## exStermy (9 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che ricordo le mie cose spiacevoli perchè son duro con me stesso?Ricordo anche le sue di cose sbagliate....ma a 15 anni che cosa vuoi imputargli?Credimi se anche potessi non ci proverei.....ucciderei un illusione.....a me piaceva ciò che era...oggi è un'altra persona che io non conosco....!No ,non ci proverei....io non ci provo mai!!!


per me fai bene, la delusione e' forse dietro l'angolo....

e se puoi cerca di evitare il piu' possibile d'incocciarla, visto che siete rimasti vicini...

per me risparmieresti energie da autocontrollo inutile...

distraiti e vai dalla cassiera di un altro supermercato...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Che poi stermy il problema del provarci non era un ipotetico no...ma un si.....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ero piccolo è arrogante......!!Adesso tiro fuori tutto...tranna che al mio fantasma!!!


Si ma il tuo fantasma è meglio che lo liberi da quel armadio.Sarei incazzato pure io a stare una vita chiuso al buio tra i vestiti ;-).


BLUX


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che ricordo le mie cose spiacevoli perchè son duro con me stesso?Ricordo anche le sue di cose sbagliate....ma a 15 anni che cosa vuoi imputargli?Credimi se anche potessi non ci proverei.....ucciderei un illusione.....a me piaceva ciò che era...oggi è un'altra persona che io non conosco....!No ,non ci proverei....io non ci provo mai!!!


Io ti comprendo,sono severissimo con me e affabilissimo con le altre persone.
Sai ho imparato che talvolta bisogna essere un po' clementi con noi stessi,siamo persone e talvolta sbagliamo ma avere carattere non vuol dire averlo bello per forza di cose...
Io neppure ci proverei,manco per sogno,non scherziamo!!!
Lei è il passato e come tale è passata,è diventata grande ha fatto le sue esperienze è diventata una donna che se la vogliam dir tutta manco ti piace com'è ora(menomale che non ci stai piu',sai che galera) e non si torna indietro anzi...

AVANTI AVANTI SEMPRE AVANTI!

blu


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Blu*

Mha....caro blu...non è così semplice...!In realtà non ci siam mai persi di vista....ci incontravamo spesso...senza parlarci,mandandoci a quel paese,dispetti a semafori,precedenze non date,insomma vedevamo rosso entrambi.....!!Poi son sceso dalla macchina e abbiam cominciato a parlare....piano piano....!Dire che non mi piace è una forzatura!Insomma è un decisamente un bel tipo....ma per me è asessuata.....!!!


----------

